# ASK DBSTalk: New to 921 - Screen Settings..



## thaslani (Jul 11, 2004)

I am using DVI cable to connect to my TV.
If I change display settings to 1080i, my regular channels are becoming smaller.
What should be correct configuration of display to watch HDTV in 1080i and regular channles in 480i?
How can I set 921 to use two different settings, one for HD and another for NON-HD?

Thanks

Taj


----------



## RobbinMerritt (Jan 29, 2003)

Try watching your SD channels using SVideo or composite instead of DVI. In Svideo, the 921 is outputting in 480i mode.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

I use HD except when I'm dumping something to VCR - the PQ is a bit better using component than S-Video. YMMV.

That being said, if by 'smaller' you mean it's not filling the entire screen, there are some "Formats" (* key on remote) that might make you happy. You might also try Menu-6-9 to change the screen Aspect Ratio. Lot of variations to try, and sometimes you're going to run into SD content that is letterboxed or whatever, so you'll want to change the settings. YMMV.

P.S. JFTR, this is my 1000th post on this forum.


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

Unless you have a pressing need to watch some channels in 480i, you do not need to switch the 921 to SD mode or hook-up composite/S-Video cables. In general, you can use the 921 to watch all SD and HD programming channels at a fixed higher resolution (e.g. 1080i) without having to change settings, although as noted above, you may want to use the 921 stretch modes if you don't like watching SD content in 4x3 mode.

If you have your 921 set to output 720p or 1080i, over DVI, the TV should automatically lock into "full mode". Use the star key ("*") on the 921 remote to set the 921 to "Normal" (unstretched) viewing mode for maximum picture quality. On SD channels, if you would rather watch the channel zoomed or stretched, again use this key to change to this mode. Please note, though, that the 921 currently has some "overstretching" bugs/issues for some combinations of modes.


----------



## tahoerob (Mar 22, 2003)

I use component cables.
I have my 921 set to 1080i with 16*9 settings. I keep 921 in HD mode. (no s-video)
HD of course is as expected.
SD thus viewed as 4*3 with sidebars in "Normal" aspect. I find that I prefer this on a 50in LCD RPTV. Any stretching makes the SD PQ worse due to 480i content. (Even though it is "upconverted" to 1080i).
HOWEVER, SD PPV (ch 506 & 512) that is in LB format, looks pretty good in "Zoom" aspect mode. It fills in 16*9 screen nicely. Also, PPV is a little less compressed & thus better PQ than most SD channels. Also, any other SD movies in LB format can fill nicely with "zoom" aspect mode.


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

Speaking of screen settings, I've noticed that ever since the addition of the auto-reboot "feature", my 921 nightly forgets my screen setting preferences – that is of course if I elect to turn it off thereby allowing the auto-reboot to occur. Specifically, the reboot reverts my 921 to the “out-of-box” default of 480p. The next day I have to go into the setup menu and reselect 1080i. Not an unbearable catastrophe, but certainly yet another nuisance to contend with.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

I confirm this too. It's another thing they broke with L186.

My screen size remains 16x9 but the output reverts to 480p. Every day it software reboots I need to redo the output to 720P.


----------



## Skates (Apr 15, 2004)

My 921 does not "forget" my screen settings with L186. It stays set to 16x9 and output remains 1080i. I check it almost every day.


----------



## guruka (Dec 27, 2003)

Skates said:


> My 921 does not "forget" my screen settings with L186. It stays set to 16x9 and output remains 1080i. I check it almost every day.



No problem here as well. I go to standby in 1080i and it comes back up in 1080i. But I am using the DVI output. The component output may not behave in the same manner.

.....G


----------



## Skates (Apr 15, 2004)

Sorry all - I should have mentioned I'm using component output for HD.


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

Based on the responses to my reply/post, I find the reports of certain feature inconsistencies rather disturbing. Some say a particular feature behaves one way while others report differing results (supposedly using the same firmware release level.) I cannot help but wonder in how many cases this is do to hardware variations between different 921s. I do assume that my particular 921 is fairly new, having been installed on 6/10/04. I also know that contrary to the published literature of that time period -- at both the Dish and JVC websites -- my unit does not have the as promised/specified 1394 ports (their location on the rear panel is blanked over). I also see that all references to this missing “feature” have now been deleted from both websites (though I retain printouts from the sites prior to the deletions). This of course destroys all hopes I held of ever being able to someday record the HD digital output from the unit – or to connect it to the 1394 inputs of my HD monitor.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

I use a dvi cable and watch everything in 1080i and with a 4x3 #1 aspect ratio. This allows most of my channels to appear in proper full setting . Let's face it . The majority of sd channels are what we still watch. This allows all my sd channels to fill the screen . When I watch an hd channel it will use stretch mode and fill the screen for the hd channels. This allows me to go without having to push the format button most days with the exception of my local cbs ota station. I usually have to hit zoom to make it fill the screen.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Oh I forgot to say that my tv is a 16x9 screen but I perfer the 4x3 setting for most of my channel watching.


----------



## albireo (Jul 28, 2004)

I've tried using both component and DVI cable and sticking with the HD mode for everything but find that if I do so the pixelation (or artifacting im my case) is REALLY noticeable on my 65" Mits. If I watch SD programming with my S-video cable and switch to 480i it looks MUCH better... Am I doing something wrong??? I'd LOVE to use HD mode and DVI for everything but it makes it so very ugly...
Help!
Joe


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

When you take an SD signal (appropriate for TVs around the 25" or 27" range) and blow it up to fit a 65" wide screen (and then many people apply a stretch to it as well!), the image quality is going to suffer. When using S-Video, the TV is generally expecting a lower quality image and will tend to do some image processing, filtering, and possibly softening.

However, the problem with DVI is that it tends to be pretty, well, exact. When using such a connection, the signal is displayed with all of the glaring defects present in the original MPEG compressed satellite signal (and possibly with extra artifacts added during up-conversion).


----------



## Anthony Falcone (Dec 19, 2003)

albireo said:


> I've tried using both component and DVI cable and sticking with the HD mode for everything but find that if I do so the pixelation (or artifacting im my case) is REALLY noticeable on my 65" Mits. If I watch SD programming with my S-video cable and switch to 480i it looks MUCH better... Am I doing something wrong??? I'd LOVE to use HD mode and DVI for everything but it makes it so very ugly...
> Help!
> Joe


I also have a Mits 65" (6509) and it has always been that way for Mitsubishi sets for some reason. Even when I was using my HD6000 receiver, SD still looked better using the S-video input rather than using the (upconverted) component HD input. It seems to be a peculiarity of their sets and I've never gotten a definitive answer as to why. 
It's annoying because it would be so much easier to use just the HD input.


----------



## JerryLA (Dec 29, 2003)

I have a Pioneer Elite 510 and used component for HD and S video for 
SD until I got the 921. I now use only component cable and watch everything throught the HD mode. My SD actually looks better than it did before. I have not had any problems with the 921 not holding settings on screen settings. It has been set to 1080 for 16 x 9 since day one and has not changed. Depending on the program some of the "stretch" is a bit overkill, but all in all the picture is much better with the 921 than with my 6000.


----------

